# Just picked up another lot of stuff.



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

Can anyone help me ID the engines and cars?





































I know the CN cars are Tri-ang, and would either like to try and modify them to HO standard couplers, or find a CN Tri-ang engine to run them.

Let me know if you want pics of anything in particular.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The two CP diesels are made by Athearn as their Blue Box offerings and the two steam engines are most likely cheaper Bachmann, Life like engines but I could be wrong.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a Pennsylvania set of the Triang passenger cars just like that. One difference is that my end cars does not have a dome. I only converted the coupler on the lead car since they are always used as a group on my lines. KaDee made a drop in to convert it. A pair from my LHS was $3 or so.

The red and white switcher looks like it may be a Tyco. The crane car, chrome tank cars0 and the triple dome lang tanker are Tyco also.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wicked,

Just wondering- was this an ebay purchase? I have a Virginian Hopper Car that looks identical to the one that you have in this collection. I think that was part of a Tyco kit... similiar to this one. I have remnants of this setup in my "rediscovered" HO setup. I also have the "Swift" Refrigeration Box Car.

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/tycoactionaccessories/id101.html

(Set No. 862- Hopper Car Unloader Set)


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

athearn BB is probably most valuable here. rest is Mantua / Tyco, items from kits, nothing to rare, or to valuable, or of exceptional quality. if you were shopping for specifically that and happy, it all that matters.

i remember that i started in this hobby with frenzy, wanted to purchase every train i see. one of the first advises i got was "Lock your wallet!!". and i can totally agree. luckily i didn't pick up to much unneeded stuff.
don't jump on things. wait. you will soon realize what is it you want.

good luck!


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks to all for the help.

The red and white switcher is deffinately tyco and does not seem to work. Haven't taken the cover off it yet to see what is going on.

The 2 Steam engines work, I had to take the plastic cover off the bottom (behind the last wheel and under the cab) as it was cracked and prevented the engine from running. Both CN diesels (rounded nosed ones) worked as well. The CN #5506 runs great but the shell will not snap onto the base like it should. Both Athearn CP engines work and are 'new' in box. The Canadian National #6500 shows no signs of life what-so-ever.

The Virginian car is not from that set as the bottom does not open up to dump the load. I've now got 4 of those cars and 3 of the Swift refer cars as well.

Its not like I'm paying a huge amount for these lots, I think the last one was $80 and this one was $70. Just looking to bulk up the collection for my son, so I don't really care about the dollar amount, as long as it runs and he enjoys them. But you never know in a lot like this if there might be a gem hiding in the collection. And no, this wasn't an ebay lot. I found it on a local classifieds site.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Your Steamer's Wicked Silence*

The CN 2-6-0 steam locomotive, is Mehano, most likely a Presidents Choice special, the other steamer, is a Mantua 0-4-0 yard switcher. I suggest that you greas their gears, and use olive oil for the running gear motion, and if there's an open frame motor, use two drops of the olive oil on each of the brushes!

Olive Oil works wonders on steam power, it keeps them in good order, environmentaly friendly, and inexspensive compaired to machine oil! -


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

trainguru said:


> The CN 2-6-0 steam locomotive, is Mehano, most likely a Presidents Choice special...


Yup...PC set #2, it included the creepy looking 'Kobe" reefer with the kabuki makeup as well....

http://www.theweebsite.com/trains/pctrain_02.html


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Shay, I've been to that site before. Those sets what dreams are made of, and I'd love to have the 2006 2-10-2 set, and the set with the Hudson. There briliant!!!


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm finding the PC sets all over the place up here. Bought the Pacific Express set and the Big 10 Express set for $30-$40 each. Most people want $100+ for them, but occassionally you'll see someone post one cheap.

If there is a demand, maybe I should start up a PC set want list thread. Find out what people are looking for with a bottom-line price, then keep an eye out.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

benefitting from collections by other people is too good!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Wicked_Silence said:


> I'm finding the PC sets all over the place up here. Bought the Pacific Express set and the Big 10 Express set for $30-$40 each. Most people want $100+ for them, but occassionally you'll see someone post one cheap.
> 
> If there is a demand, maybe I should start up a PC set want list thread. Find out what people are looking for with a bottom-line price, then keep an eye out.


I would be willing to do the ore train one for like 25-30 dollars if you could find one in a road other than Canadian Pacific or northern or anything Canadian. Also not for a few weeks as I am finally building my computer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> I would be willing to do the ore train one for like 25-30 dollars if you could find one in a road other than Canadian Pacific or northern or anything Canadian. Also not for a few weeks as I am finally building my computer.


I thought you wanted to build a Pacific?
You better start saving now.

You building a computer? 

Scratch build?:thumbsup:

What do you want more that Pacific engine or a computer?:laugh:


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

jjb727 - People have been really generous when they find out that these are for my son's collection and not for any type of resale. One of the lots went from the person wanting $150-$200 for it down to $75 once he heard about who it was for. 

gc53dfgc - Unfortunately these sets always use the CP road name on them as the sets were indirectly sponsored by CP Rail I think. I'm quite sure there are other sets out there with other road names, but not like these. As for the computer, I would not go top of the line anything, it seems that as soon as you spend all that cash and get it home and working, the price drops as something else has just come out and is 'better' then what you bought. The cash you save more then make up for the wait.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Yet ya gotta know when to quit waiting and go for it otherwise you will always be waiting for price drops or the next "big" thing. I think 5 years is a long enough wait don't you?


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, what i meant was that when someone sells their collection at my local train/hobby store, the store resells the stuff for super afforddable prices


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

jjb727 - Yeah, I like it when shops do that, you know that they haven't paid much for the stuff so why try making a huge profit on it? My local shop used to resell used stuff but they kinda got out of it as it wasn't worth the hassle as people would buy something and then there would be a problem with it and they'd bring it back and harass the guy into giving them a refund. Pity really as that was our only local shop.

gc53dfgc - I know what you mean there, but if you buy the item one step down from 'top of the line' and do that with pretty much every component. You won't have a cutting edge computer by new standards but you probably will have saved yourself a few hundred dollars and have something comparible.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I have one or two of each of the PC sets, the engines were always decent and the remainder was just train set quality, but because of the engine quality they seem to hold their value. I might be wrong, but I believe the first year was a non road named engine and then they were CN for the next few years before switching to CP. They then switched back and forth a bit. My father has DCC'd at least one of the steam locos and it was a great runner. (IHC/Mehano)

I bought a few of the Northerns to do up in ONR but they are collecting dust behind the other 1000 future projects..

Craig


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I've been using this site for info on the PC sets. Seems to be rather complete, well up till 2008 when the site mentions a possible special edition being released that year and that was it.

http://www.theweebsite.com/trains/pctrain_s.html


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

3 more PC sets off the list.  Someone was very nice as I was only expecting to by the Camelback set, but when I showed up they gave me the 2 building sets for free. I know a little boy that is going to be excited when he gets home from school.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wicked_Silence said:


> jjb727 - People have been really generous when they find out that these are for my son's collection and not for any type of resale. One of the lots went from the person wanting $150-$200 for it down to $75 once he heard about who it was for.
> 
> gc53dfgc - Unfortunately these sets always use the CP road name on them as the sets were indirectly sponsored by CP Rail I think. I'm quite sure there are other sets out there with other road names, but not like these. As for the computer, I would not go top of the line anything, it seems that as soon as you spend all that cash and get it home and working, the price drops as something else has just come out and is 'better' then what you bought. The cash you save more then make up for the wait.


ah, alright, understandanble


----------

